# Cleaning Corelle



## kenworth

I recently found some corelle dishes that I absolutely love, and have added them to my cupboard. 

They look like this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/76540747/vintage-pyrex-corelle-spring-blossom


I have washed them in hot soapy bleach water, and they still have some bownish coloration on the back of them. IDK if they had been in a greasy home or through a fire. I got some of it off using Ajax and a scrub cloth, but it's a lot of work. They are clean enough to eat off of, but I don't like the brownish color.

Any suggestions for cleaning them a little easier to remove this color? I try not to get anything on the front to damage or remove the little flowers.

So far I've used the soap, bleach, Ajax and lemme see, I think I used that yellow bottle of degreaser stuff.


----------



## donnam

You could try mxiing a small amount of peroxide and baking soda together and using that to scrub with a damp rag. I used it on my stove and it worked great. Good luck.


----------



## Classof66

A magic eraser sponge might work too.


----------



## texcyn

You could try ammonia. I find that gets a lot of "baked on" grime off.


----------



## willow_girl

Dawn Power Dissolver is my product of choice for tough jobs! Spray it on and let it soak in for at least 15 minutes before scrubbing. Using a Magic Eraser or other abrasive pad might help too.


----------



## bama

that is one of my favorite patterns!

i have just a basic white correlle plate. a couple of them have a brown discoloration on the back. it isn't a grease buildup, and definitely haven't been thru a fire. i wonder sometimes if mine got sat on something metal that was wet and left overnight, kinda like a rust stain.


----------



## Chixarecute

Sometimes the tips of the dividers in the dishwasher will bleed rust and discolor my corelle - however it's usually only the size of a pencil eraser. A little baking soda & water usually removes it. 

If it is grease based, perhaps a soak in a closed bag with some ammonia?


----------



## Tinker

I have that same pattern, and I don't think you have to worry about damaging the flowers. I have had mine over 20 years, and the green is still going strong. As for the stains, I would try about a 1/2 cup of powdered dishwasher soap in a sink of hot water & let them soak a few hours. This will be VERY HARSH on your hands. After a few hours soaking, wipe with a scrubbie.

If it is by chance due to a mineral problem (hard water), soak them in a bucket of vinegar for 30 minutes or so, and it will come right off. We have super hard water, so I keep a 5 gallon bucket of vinegar handy, and do all my dishes in this vinegar bath about every 3-4 months.


----------



## Sonshine

My Mom use to use denture cleanser to clean her corningware when it got tea stains or coffee stains. They always turned out very well.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

This is a brand of cleansing powder that I was tipped off to for cleaning my vintage California pottery. It takes off metal marks that nothing else will touch, and is safer than other powders - even Bon Ami. I had an antique ironstone dish that was all brownish and dull so I went after it with this and it came slick and shiney white again. :thumb:


----------



## emdeengee

Corning used to make a cleaner for their flat Corningware stove top. I do not know if it is still available but it cleaned EVERYTHING on my corelle and corning ware.


----------

